# NVCleanstall v1.6.0 and  the latest driver versions NVIDIA



## Romain38 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello,

Sorry for my english.
I updated my MSI GT-70 laptop with a new GTX980m graphics card
The bios has detected it as well as windows 10 (64bits)
When I tried to install the NVIDIA GeForce 446.14 WHQL drivers, the program told me that it did not recognize the graphics card.
I used the NVCleansintall program which offers to install its latest version 419.17.
The installation went well.
How can I install version 446.14?
Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2020)

So I just looked through the 446.14 drivers and it seems that support for your device was removed.

The screenshot below shows all the 13D7 (GTX 980M) devices by MSI (1462). Yours is subsystem ID 05AB, which is not listed, but others are.

This is probably a bug, try contacting MSI and NVIDIA customer support, I don't see a reason why they would just drop support like that.


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 10, 2020)

thank you for your help. 
Is it possible to use modded drivers ? ( by replacing the subsystem ID 05AB  with another )


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2020)

Romain38 said:


> ( by replacing the subsystem ID 05AB with another )


Yes that should be possible.

Download the driver from NVIDIA, extract it with 7zip or WinRAR, edit one of the inf files and replace an entry with your 05AB id
Then use NVCleanstall 3rd option to point it to setup.exe of your extracted driver files.

Let me know if you need more info


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello,

I have modded several versions of Nvidia drivers. 
The card is now recognized during the installation and I go until the installation of the driver but during the installation.
It tells me that the installation failed. 
the weird thing is that my pc is an MSI and that the 419.17 driver has *no ID 05AB* in the MVMII.inf file (which corresponds to MSI)
However, it installs perfectly without any problem or modification
an idea ?
Thanks


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Your GPU is regarded as legacy and and such you should be using the older driver that best supports your card.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 11, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Your GPU is regarded as legacy and and such you should be using the older driver that best supports your card.



GTX980m is under active support still.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 11, 2020)

Romain38 said:


> and that the 419.17 driver has *no ID 05AB* in the MVMII.inf file


Because 419.17 has native support for 980M without any subsystems


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 11, 2020)

I added my card (NVIDIA_DEV.13D7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M") in the file nv_dispi.inf of the last driver Nvidia 446.14
but I have a doubt on sections 83-84, I believe that they are not fixed from one version of drivers to another.
I will test this evening.
thanks


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello,
it still doesn't work.
the driver loads but it stops in the middle of the installation with an error message (installation failed).
I have no idea.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2020)

Try the attached, rename from .inf.txt to .inf


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 12, 2020)

it didn't work, I still get the same error message.


----------



## StefanM (Jun 12, 2020)

You forgot to mention here  that you changed your GPU.
This will always mess up the SUBSYS_ID.

Did you disable driver signatures which is mandatory to use modded INFs?

Enable installer logging in the NVIDIA Geforce display driver and check log for erros.


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi W1zzard,
It's good, with your nv_dispi.inf file and by starting in safe mode (thanks to StefanM for the reminder), I was able to install the latest driver.
Out of curiosity, how did you link 13D7 to the
  sections 073/074? (driver 419.17 linked to sections 083/084)
That way, I can manage for the driver pochains
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2020)

I just replaced the device id and name for some quadro entry


----------



## Romain38 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi W1zzard, 

The driver 451.48 just came out and I did as you did for driver 446.14
I replaced the device id and name for quadro M3000 but it does not work (error during the installation of the driver).
Here is the file that I modified.
Do you have an idea?
thank you for your help


----------

